
Sweden drops Julian Assange rape investigation - josteink
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/nov/19/sweden-drops-julian-assange-investigation
======
sschueller
Well the US got what it wanted. Disgusting violations of the law and human
rights.

~~~
mc32
He should get pardoned but I don’t think it will happen and it’s for political
reasons, but if Manning can get pardoned I don’t see why not pardon him (since
there is even less to charge him with).

~~~
sschueller
Sadly Manning did not get pardoned but a commuted sentence.

------
djsumdog
So he still gets almost another full year in a UK jail. After that, where can
he go?

Let's just say he's somehow successful at avoiding US extradition (unlikely),
he's not going to be able to stay in the UK (unless he has dual citizenship or
can somehow claim dual citizenship through a relative). He'd have to request
asylum from another European nation that he can safety get to without flying.

Australia did little to help him in his situation, and it would be likely
America could extradite him from there. There's a good chance it may never be
safe for him to return home.

------
IanSanders
It's a bit late, isn't it

~~~
ptaipale
That's the reason the prosecutor cites.

 _The evidence has been weakened by the time factor

\- Nine years have passed. Time plays a role here. The oral evidence has been
weakened because such a long time has passed. Memories weaken because of
natural reasons, says Persson_

I.e. the prosecutor says that because Assange evaded prosecution for such a
long time, he cannot be prosecuted any more.

(Swedish): [https://www.svt.se/nyheter/inrikes/nya-besked-om-
forundersok...](https://www.svt.se/nyheter/inrikes/nya-besked-om-
forundersokningen-mot-assange-i-dag)

